# Spider Bite, Northeast



## velvetfoot (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience about spider bites in the northeast?  I think I got bit Thursday, although I never saw the spider, and the red zone has gone from the size of a penny to a silver dollar, along with some additional swelling around it.  I've been to urgent care and a physican's assistant.  I'm taking Bactrim antibiotic in case it was an infection (no effect after 2.5 days), and I got blood drawn today for Lyme tests.  No fever, or other symptoms.

What gets me is that I was told that nothing could be done for the spider bite.  You'd think SOMETHING could.  I'm elevating and icing when I can. Then, all you read about as far as poisonous spiders go is brown relcuse, which supposedly is not around here, and black widow.  How about any other spiders that can cause hurt?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 7, 2014)

I get bit by a spider at least every couple of years. I just pack wet baking soda on the bite to draw the junk out and tape it up for a day.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, that's something.  This doc doesn't say anything.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 7, 2014)

Gf got bit good this winter. Lasted a few weeks, similar to what you're describing,  but the center of the bite turned into a crater nearly a week later (about 3/16" wide and deep) with a red border a good 3/4" in diameter.  
Eventually went away but took a solid 3 weeks to do so and got worse daily for the first 7-10 days.
I know 2 guys that were bit by brown recluse in MA.....


----------



## Dune (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch Hazel.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks.  Yeah, day 5, throbbing,  and it's worse this morning, and now 2" wide.  I guess it'll get worse before it gets better.
Thanks for the witch hazel tip.


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 8, 2014)

I've had multiple bites that stay around dime size, but last year my girlfriend got bit at my house and it she ended up getting a red, hard spot almost 3" in diameter on her thigh.  I think the pain lasted about 2 weeks, and it took maybe 3 months for that hard spot to slowly get smaller and disappear.

People give me flak all the time because I have a fear of spiders, while most of my friends and family have a fear of snakes.  I've only been bit by a snake once, and that was because I was a kid messing with it outside in his environment.  I get bit by spiders every couple years in my own bed!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 8, 2014)

Got bigger and badder.  Doc gave me different antibiotic and took culture for MRSA.
What's annoying is how long it takes to get some test results.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 8, 2014)

Might want to consider getting your affairs in order and making sure the will is up to date. 
And when checking the will, don't forget about the peeps here that helped ya out...


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## trailrated (Jul 8, 2014)

There is only 2 spiders in your area to be concerned about. Brown Recluse and the Black widow. The recluse is not native to your area but can easily arrive in shipping containers etc. You would have felt the widow bite you for sure.

The recluse venom kills surrounding tissues and cells. The widow venom is a neurotoxin and like I said you would know by now if it was a widow bite. 

Everyone reacts different to spider and insect bites. One spider can cause a mosquito like bite to one person and that same spider  could cause an experience to what you are dealing with now in another. 

As long as you don't experience a fever, nausea and develop an open wound at the bite I wouldn't worry to much. If it itches use a bug bite or anti itch cream to help you leave it alone.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 9, 2014)

No improvement after one moxifloxacin.  Hurts, like a bruise on the shin, when walking.  2.5" dark red diameter.
The possible side effects for the moxifloxacin are scary:  tendon tears?  Just what I need.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 11, 2014)

No MRSA.  Doc sent me to surgeon, who sliced chunk out.  Said it wasn't bad - I'm doubtful it was needed, but at least she got good samples to send to the lab.  Wound will take a while to heal.  I wonder if it any of it was even necessary.  Hoping for a good resolution.  Putting a real crimp in my summer.

I'm not sure whether or not this is a useful thread.


----------



## fossil (Jul 11, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this is a useful thread.



Nor am I.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2014)

I stubbed my toe today.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 11, 2014)

Did it swell to the size of a lemon?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 11, 2014)

Got bit by a deer fly, they pack a wallop for a mid sized winged pest.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 12, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Got bit by a deer fly, they pack a wallop for a mid sized winged pest.


They take a chunk out of you, like black flies?  They buzz me a lot, but don't think I got bit by one yet.  We probably don't get them as bad as you.


----------



## blades (Jul 12, 2014)

Spiders  venom what you have been hit with is soft tissue destroying type. Generally associated with Brown Recluse and  close relatives.  You have described all the classic symptoms of neocrotic venom.  Best to get on the docs case aggressively as yours sounds like it is getting out of control, Additionally staff infections are a compounding issue.  You said they tested for Mersa  came up neg.. This is very similar in its effects and appearances. I am no expert but am familiar with both.   This is an enzyme based problem.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks.  The surgeon got a good look in there and said there wasn't necrosis and the muscle looked good.  As I said, she got some good samples to send to pathology.  I just have the sneaking suspicion that a lot of this was unnecessary, which would make me right, but a lot of good that does. 

I'm thinking that most of the info on the web on spiders' venomousness is focused on the brown recluse, black widow, and hobo spiders.  I'm pretty sure there are other spiders out there, even not necessarily a brown recluses' relative, that can cause damage, but there's nothing written about that as far as I can see with my limited knowledge.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 16, 2014)

OK. A spider/burning connection.

*"Man using spray paint, lighter to kill spider sets house on fire"*

http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/fbddb240ef0947b1837dd5d3e26475b0/US--Spider-Fire


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 16, 2014)

Just as humans have saliva to start the digestive process, I'm figuring spiders and flies have a counterpart.  It is that "digestive" juice that seems to react for certain people.  For me, black fly bites are the worst - especially around the ankles.  Two infections in the past due to scratching before realizing that it was a black fly bite

BB is right, baking soda right after a bite works to dry up and draw out those fluids (good on bee and wasp stings too).  Witch hazel is also an astringent so works on a similar idea...  For black fly bites, I spray with solarcaine (disinfectant and topical lidocaine to reduce itch) - about 3-4 sprays during the first day and no more issues.

Amazed the Doc/Nurse Practitioner gave you antibiotics.  Have to see striation or massive inflammation before they will here (due to concerns on antibiotic resistance).

Speedy healing!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 16, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Amazed the Doc/Nurse Practitioner gave you antibiotics.  Have to see striation or massive inflammation before they will here (due to concerns on antibiotic resistance).
> 
> Speedy healing!



Thanks.  I guess that's what they thought.  I was the one who thought it was a spider bite.  The path lab reports came back negative.The ugly wound the surgeon made really got my attention.  I could've always refused to go that route, but I'm listening to the pros, right?  In the future, I'm going to take all medical advice as that, "advice"-to be taken or not.

I had an infected black fly bite once too, and you could see the antibiotic act on it a day or so.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 16, 2014)

As for the spider, Moore said: "I'm pretty sure the spider did not survive this fire."
I really wouldn't be too sure about that.

Oh, and I heard that line, "we really don't know what it is until we go in and look at it" from the surgeon.  Is that a line all surgeons use?  I've heard that line several times my past.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2014)

Next time, cauterize it immediately. Heck-keep some steel hot for the purpose.

(I made this bottle opener in class, but will probably just keep it hot for mosquito bites)


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 16, 2014)

Adios, no matter what you touch the artistic flair is present - nice bottle opener.  Did you finish the class or is it still ongoing?  Not sure how thrilled I'd be with cauterizing a bite.  This year it would look like I was badly abused by a sadistic person....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Adios, no matter what you touch the artistic flair is present - nice bottle opener.  Did you finish the class or is it still ongoing?  Not sure how thrilled I'd be with cauterizing a bite.  This year it would look like I was badly abused by a sadistic person....


Thanks so much! My last class of this session is Sunday- I start the next course in August after my big show. I'm busy as heck- firing the kiln tomorrow and Friday, blacksmith classes, and our big 9 day summer show in a couple weeks. A magazine article about my work came out today, so hopefully it translates into biddnizz


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 16, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> A magazine article about my work came out today,



Linkey!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 16, 2014)

Any spider-themed crockery?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 16, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Linkey!!


http://www.nhmagazine.com/August-2014/Potter-Paul-Haigh/

They even got most of it right!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 16, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Retired Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> As for the spider, Moore said: "I'm pretty sure the spider did not survive this fire."
> I really wouldn't be too sure about that.
> 
> Oh, and I heard that line, "we really don't know what it is until we go in and look at it" from the surgeon.  Is that a line all surgeons use?  I've heard that line several times my past.



Just remember - a surgeons job is to cut.


----------



## valley ranch (Jul 21, 2014)

Ever see these? They're called Tarantula Hawks. They lay their eggs on or in the Tarantula or other spider and their larva eats the spider. 
We have a lot of them this year, they're about 1 1/2" long, they love the mint flowers, in the larva stage they love spiders. 
On youtube there are videos of them taking on very large spiders.

Richard


----------

